
Revolut to update their privacy policy - LongHalloween
https://www.joe.ie/tech/revolut-issue-statement-regarding-privacy-update-686416
======
LongHalloween
I thought under GDPR, companies had to explicitly ask users to opt-in for any
matter related to data protection and privacy. Why users are opted in by
default and have to opt out?

